# Our Hymer Camp 59



## ricardobilbio (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi all took a few snaps today so we thought we'd share 

Have a look, tell us what you think!


Rich & Sarah


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Feb 3, 2013)

ricardobilbio said:


> Hi all took a few snaps today so we thought we'd share
> 
> Have a look, tell us what you think!
> 
> ...



Hi Rich and Sahra

Your van looks nice and tidy
We also have a hymer, a C544 with an overcab bed-its a little different layout than yours , we have an end kitchen with fridge and cooker with the bathroom at the side-the door is on the nearside similar to yours but further back, past the dinette.
its a 5 berth , 2 over the cab which we use as its quite spacious and 2 in the dinete and 1 on the bench seat opposite the dinette. We like the layout and the finish of the Hymers.-will try to upload some pics also but have to check how to first

We trust you have been having fun in yours.:wave:

Jim and lyn


----------



## ellisboy (Feb 3, 2013)

That's a loverly looking van!


----------



## ricardobilbio (Feb 3, 2013)

Mr 99g said:


> Lovely condition , what's that behind the passenger seat or am I being nosey?           Chris



Hi Chris of course not, it's just the seat pushed all the way forward to expose the battery as we're thinking of updating the electrics to a two battery system!


----------



## Burtie (Feb 3, 2013)

Very nice looking mh


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like a well kept van.


----------



## mcgibbo (Jun 26, 2013)

*Hymer Camp 59*

Hi, have you since sold the van because it looks like the one i'm about to buy and the reg number ends FNP.

Thanks

mcgibbo


----------

